# 32 years ago



## daisy55 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello. First I want to let you all know I feel deep compassion for all that are suffering.

32 years ago I gave birth to m y first child. My hospital stay was good we were happy life was good. Soon my world turned upside down to put it mildly.

After several days of being a new mom and with next to no sleep I was pretty anxious, exhausted.

I decided to smoke a joint with my husband. You all know what happened next.

I found this site quite by accident. I've been reading posts and my jaw literally dropped 4 feet! These symptoms are exactly what I had! I never new what I was going through let alone it had a name and other people have it too. I'm still kinda in shocked! I thought I was the only one or I was just weird or going crazy. I just can't describe it.

Once again life is good again with little ups and downs but never dp again

Hope every suffering gets the care you need to be well. God bless


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Over 20 years of DP and this site is how i discovered what was wrong with me..Shrinks, doctors, therapists, hospitals....None of them could figure out or even begin to understand what i was experiencing...It was horrible not knowing...Day after day, year after year of thinking i was nuts...Then i discovered this site and learned all about DP...Im not cured by any means but this site lifted a huge 20 year weight i was carrying around from my shoulders...

It is so nice to know you are not the only one...DP is isolating enough without the added anxiety and fear of not knowing whats wrong...

I wish you well!


----------



## daisy55 (Aug 4, 2015)

I can't imagine 20 yrs feeling like that. I was like that for 9 months until I found dr got therapy. And antidepressants and anti anxiety meds.slowly but surely I got better but still didn't know what was wrong with me I didn't have Internet back in those days either I remember looking at other people and wishing I was them cuz they were normal not like me


----------

